# model railroad trans formers?



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hey all im tryin to round up the componets for a routed track. the quesion of power supply always baffels me. i want to run tjets/ some riggen/ and thinkin bout bumpin up to 1/32 cars so iguess i want 12 volts to 20 volts.has anybody ever tried model rr trans they seem to adjustable.track isnt built yet how to dvd is in the mail.next is copper or braid. thanx for reading this and any replys.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey Joe!! I use 4 train transformers for my 4 lane, one per lane. I use Aurora L&J track. It does work as far as varying the voltage, but the low end doesn't respond as well as I like. The transformers are mostly older model TYCOs and I think there's a lifelike in the mix. I would probably be happier if I swapped out my 45 ohm controllers with 90s. I can run an AW tjet on them but they are a little squirley with the 45s, as I lose a bit of the lower speed control. The coolest thing about using them is the reverse switch being built in. I can run 2 lanes one way, and the other 2 the other way, and when "race time" (not that we really race) comes around, I can simply flip the switches on 2 power packs are run all 4 lanes the same direction. Better transformers, such as the ones I run my trains with, (Model Rectifier Tech 2's) have a better power band, but they are pricey. I might invest in a pair of dual pack transformers this summer while the off season prices are low, just to see if there's an improvement in lower power control. Lots of luck with your routed track!!!! Someday I might get around to attempting one! :thumbsup:


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

thanx for the reply slotcarman! after bumpin around ebay it seems that they are not too expensive. the track im thinkin of will only have 2 lanes anyway.next is to decide braid or tape. i recieved a how to video in the mail today. it shows the method of how tobuild. also have scoured differnt sites now i gotta makeup my mind. this being the first one im leaning toward just taping cuz i know in a short time ill want a different one.after following joez track it kinda gets ya thinkin.man thats a nice track!i want 1 yesterday.


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Check out Greg Braun's site as well. He has info on power supplies for your layout


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i think i got it .spoke to joe at nj hobbies he has a man that will build to suit .things like adjustable voltage and some other things that i didnt know what he meant.the price was south of 100.00 and a 1 year guarantee. not bad i thought.but ill check gregg brauns also . man its gettin close to destruction and build time. im scat hopin i can pull this off.


----------

